# How come my money has been taken without my consent



## Candy_C

for a renewal of registration? i did not select any direct debit or authorise this payment...a warning would have been nice! i am not impressed. can somebody wh odeals with this sorta thing send me an email as i want my money back asap. i am a student and am broke, that cudda been my last $5 u know what i mean? if i had a warning or anything it would've been more appropriate. to be honest i dont even want 2 renew my registration until i feel,so it wuda been nice 2 have the oppurtunity!.


----------



## Britfem27

I am in agreement with you. I joined a few months ago and when recently my debit card was renewed I was contacted by the site owner or whoever saying that my card had now expired and that I should give my new details asap or else my membership wold be cancelled. I could not believe the cheek!

 I have no intention of taking up the annual membership again when this one runs out so why should I give them my new card details when they have already taken the fees for the year I am in.

I did not bother to reply.


----------



## Candy_C

this thread will probabley get deleted in a minute! but i'm angry..some other stuff has been happening with lhcf users and stuff 2 do with registration. its getting to be a joke. and theres also u britfem27 and probabley more.

half of this bloomin year the site has been down ANYWAY! psh, i am NOT paying for another year..duno why we gotta pay anyway but thats a different story...even if i did somehow select direct debit (which i have no recolection of doing so) then how come i didnt get at least a 48hr warnin that my bank was gona be debited. well if worst comes to worst (i dont want to) i'll file a complaint even tho its only $5 it cudda been $0.01 i'd do it same way..


----------



## Summer_Rain

umm not for nothing, but when i registered i saw the disclaimer that clearly indicated that it was a recurring/automatic renewal. So although I"m still many months shy of that, I know its going to happen. I understand that a "warning" would have been nice, but most pay sites that i'm a member of don't do it either.


----------



## Candy_C

SummerRain said:
			
		

> umm not for nothing, but when i registered i saw the disclaimer that clearly indicated that it was a recurring/automatic renewal. So although I"m still many months shy of that, I know its going to happen. I understand that a "warning" would have been nice, but most pay sites that i'm a member of don't do it either.



oh i see. did the disclaimer mention i have a right to also cancel it and get my money back though?


----------



## sareca

I didn't remember seeing the renewal thing either, but I love autodraft and didn't care about the $5. The problem was when I came to log in my account was disabled so I paid them and logged on. A couple of days later I saw they had already taken their $5. So, basically they got paid twice. I didn't complain because I camp out on here.


----------



## NessaNessa

HI candy! This happened to me earlier this year.  You have to go to paypal and change the options from automatic renewal.  Theres an option there.
I'm assuming you used pay pal HTH


----------



## Summer_Rain

Candy_C said:
			
		

> oh i see. did the disclaimer mention i have a right to also cancel it and get my money back though?


 
I can't speak to that end, because I honestly don't recall. But Candy, understanding you're upset and I don't mean to patronize... but is it really *that* serious that you'd want to cancel and leave the boards?


----------



## firecracker

Candy_C said:
			
		

> oh i see. did the disclaimer mention i have a right to also cancel it and get my money back though?


 
Girl Bev ain't hurting for yo 5 dolla's so I'm sure you can get it back asap.    Then you can resume using the nonpaying portion of the board.  

I wasn't aware of it being a recurring charge either but I know I get renewed automatically and it ain't gon hurt my pockets.  Now those damn AOL scoundrels are a whole nother ****.   

All you had to do was pm a mod or utilize the contact us section below but I guess you needed to vent  .  You funny man!


----------



## Sistaslick

There was another thread like this awhile back and I think I remember Bev saying that an email is sent out when you are upon renewal time-- but it usually gets sent into people's bulk mail folder.  Your notification might be in there, candy.


----------



## firecracker

SummerRain said:
			
		

> I can't speak to that end, because I honestly don't recall. But Candy, understanding you're upset and I don't mean to patronize... but is it really *that* serious that you'd want to cancel and leave the boards?


 
  Girl let her *** go  Every year around renewal time some folks feel the need to beyotch, moan and complain about all that ain't right about this place and about the five wonderous measly 5 bucks . 

I always get a kick out of it.  So Candy go ahead get it out before your 5 dolla rebate expires.  I'm gon contact the powers that be fo yo ***


----------



## Enchantmt

There has been several threads about this. As the previous posters explained, the subscriptions automatically renew and this can be changed in your paypal options. To discuss a refund, submit a trouble ticket from the contact us link at the top of the forum. I'm sorry it caused you any problems. I know a debit to the acct I use for paypal on the wrong day can mess my acct up too. 

<moved to proper forum>


----------



## Candy_C

SummerRain said:
			
		

> I can't speak to that end, because I honestly don't recall. But Candy, understanding you're upset and I don't mean to patronize... but is it really *that* serious that you'd want to cancel and leave the boards?



no its not about the money that am leavin the boards, i was planning on leavin when my sub runs out anyway. - my personal preference

lol summerrain ur funny. i do not see any option in my paypal, i clicked funding options and it said that i do NOT HAVE ANY subscriptions or annual payments going on so i do not know how 2 change this.


----------



## Candy_C

Enchantmt said:
			
		

> There has been several threads about this. As the previous posters explained, the subscriptions automatically renew and this can be changed in your paypal options. To discuss a refund, submit a trouble ticket from the contact us link at the top of the forum. I'm sorry it caused you any problems. I know a debit to the acct I use for paypal on the wrong day can mess my acct up too.
> 
> <moved to proper forum>



ok thanks but i'm having trouble cancelling this?

i will send that trouble ticket soon.. it not the amount i already stated that i would be peed if it was a penny. its the fact.


----------



## JOI

Candy_C said:
			
		

> ok thanks but i'm having trouble cancelling this?
> 
> i will send that trouble ticket soon.. it not the amount i already stated that i would be peed if it was a penny. its the fact.




I agree with you, I don't like money being taken out without my consent either, I love it here but we should have more payment options besides automatic renewals  I don't care if its 2 cents it's mine, I would like to have the option to pay on my own without someone going into my  acct. There should be a option for that beside automatic renewals, I really don't care for that. I hope they could change that soon and get a warning email out or something before our acct expires, so that we can decide for ourselves if we want to renew. Moderators do you think that is something you could consider and pass along to beverly???


----------



## JOI

SummerRain said:
			
		

> umm not for nothing, but when i registered i saw the disclaimer that clearly indicated that it was a recurring/automatic renewal. So although I"m still many months shy of that, I know its going to happen. I understand that a "warning" would have been nice, but most pay sites that i'm a member of don't do it either.




Im a member of a pay site and they at least give me that option of joining again and they send a email a few days before it expires. I don't want to be here if this doesn't change, because I don't want anything coming out of my acct unless I ok'ed it


----------



## Blossssom

firecracker said:
			
		

> Girl Bev ain't hurting for yo 5 dolla's so I'm sure you can get it back asap.    Then you can resume using the nonpaying portion of the board.
> 
> I wasn't aware of it being a recurring charge either but I know I get renewed automatically and it ain't gon hurt my pockets.  Now those damn AOL scoundrels are a whole nother ****.
> 
> All you had to do was pm a mod or utilize the contact us section below but I guess you needed to vent  .  You funny man!



LOLOLOL!


----------



## Enchantmt

JOI said:
			
		

> I agree with you, I don't like money being taken out without my consent either, I love it here but we should have more payment options besides automatic renewals  I don't care if its 2 cents it's mine, I would like to have the option to pay on my own without someone going into my  acct. There should be a option for that beside automatic renewals, I really don't care for that. I hope they could change that soon and get a warning email out or something before our acct expires, so that we can decide for ourselves if we want to renew. Moderators do you think that is something you could consider and pass along to beverly???




I got a renewl letter from paypal when my subscription was up for renewel. I dont know what would have caused you not to receive one.


----------



## JOI

Enchantmt said:
			
		

> I got a renewl letter from paypal when my subscription was up for renewel. I dont know what would have caused you not to receive one.




I have no Ideal, But I never received a renewal letter. When I signed up for the membership I used my Visa check card the money was debited from my acct. I just think it would be nice to have some type of notification sent to the email we signed up with before the transaction takes place just to put some people minds at ease, That way we can decide if we want to renew or not thats how most sites work. I will send a trouble ticket about it before my membership expires, I love it here and I just think the option would be nice to have because when I signed up in 2003 I don't remember ever seeing anything about automatic renewals, If I saw that I would have never agreed to it.


----------



## akeli

To cancel a subscription, go to Paypal:

Click on My Account
Select the History Tab
Go  to Search heading
Go to Show field
Select Subscriptions

It's self-explanatory from there.


----------



## Keen

JOI said:
			
		

> I agree with you, I don't like money being taken out without my consent either, I love it here but we should have more payment options besides automatic renewals  I don't care if its 2 cents it's mine, I would like to have the option to pay on my own without someone going into my  acct. There should be a option for that beside automatic renewals, I really don't care for that. I hope they could change that soon and get a warning email out or something before our acct expires, so that we can decide for ourselves if we want to renew. Moderators do you think that is something you could consider and pass along to beverly???



I don't understand how you think it was not consent. When you paid the first time, it clearly stated that this was a subscription payment. Now if you did not pay any attention and assumed that it was a one time payment, that's you. You gave consent when you clicked the pay button. Like someone mentioned you do have the option to cancel the subscription so it would not re-occur.


----------



## firecracker

Joi ain't nobody changin da game fo yo *** ok  Helz the powers that be shol ain't thanking by my stupid ***.erplexed 
So come on get ova it and cancel that subscription.  I double triple dare ya.   The way CandyC is posted up in this piece I doubt if she will cancel either.


----------



## JOI

Keen said:
			
		

> I don't understand how you think it was not consent. When you paid the first time, it clearly stated that this was a subscription payment. Now if you did not pay any attention and assumed that it was a one time payment, that's you. You gave consent when you clicked the pay button. Like someone mentioned you do have the option to cancel the subscription so it would not re-occur.




Sorry, but I never saw anything about automatic renewals. it doesn't matter anyway because I have a new card, I am just going to pay with giftcard next time.


----------



## JOI

firecracker said:
			
		

> Joi ain't nobody changin da game fo yo *** ok  Helz the powers that be shol ain't thanking by my stupid ***.erplexed
> So come on get ova it and cancel that subscription.  I double triple dare ya.   The way CandyC is posted up in this piece I doubt if she will cancel either.




Firecracker who says I want someone to change FOR ME, apparently there are others here who feel the same way I do, Im going to remain here but I will be paying by giftcard, of course I love it here


----------



## firecracker

JOI said:
			
		

> Firecracker who says I want someone to change FOR ME, apparently there are others here who feel the same way I do, Im going to remain here but I will be paying by giftcard, of course I love it here


 
  Helz I want them to change some ish up in dis piece just fo lil silly me.  Chile ya'll hipped me cuz I wasn't aware I was subscribing I thought I was just paying and playing.  

I feel tha love glowing from ya girly. Ya know I gotta clown folks and ish.


----------



## JOI

firecracker said:
			
		

> Helz I want them to change some ish up in dis piece just fo lil silly me.  Chile ya'll hipped me cuz I wasn't aware I was subscribing I thought I was just paying and playing.
> 
> I feel tha love glowing from ya girly. Ya know I gotta clown folks and ish.




Girl you are crazy lol


----------



## beverly

If there are any billing errors, I encourage everyone to submit a ticket which is at the bottom of my signature, and the tickets are always resolved within 24 hours when submitted Sunday-Thursday! Sareca I sent you a PM, I want no one to pay twice,  please if this happens to anyone, let me know when it occurred and I will send you a refund ASAP! 

Thank you also Summerrain and to the others who *READ* the disclaimer that you checked before paying the subscription stating that the payment is automatically renewed every 365 days via paypal, if you do not want that to occcur you need to login to paypal and see where the subscription was created and cancel it..

Making this thread a sticky!


----------



## getmoore

I also received an email letting me know that my subscription was about to expire.


----------



## fmnnity4046

The thing is you get an email and 2 days later the money comes out.  I don't read my email every single day.  2 days is not sufficient.  I haven't been up in this piece since I paid last year.  It took me a minute to even remember.  By the time I checked my email.  I had the warning and the paypal confirmation 2 days apart.


----------



## Millahdoowop

SummerRain said:
			
		

> umm not for nothing, but when i registered i saw the disclaimer that clearly indicated that it was a recurring/automatic renewal. So although I"m still many months shy of that, I know its going to happen. I understand that a "warning" would have been nice, but most pay sites that i'm a member of don't do it either.


\

*That's funny because mine didn't automatically renew and that was earlier this year in July. I had to go and renew my membership manually. That is weird.*


----------



## beverly

Sorry everyone, the computers don't work as perfectly as they are suppose too, its a function that is programed, but it works over 90% of the time.

Most of the time people get emails, sometimes they don't. Most of the time the account renews automatically, but sometimes they don't.


 But in any case, they are suppose to renew automatically. If you want a refund, and didn't read the the notice about automatic renewal, just submit a ticket within 30 days of the payment and you can get a refund. Thanks!


----------



## LaNecia

Hi Bev,

I had the same problem as Sareca, my payment was made last week but I have been unable to post (and I NEED my fix) so I made another PayPal Payment today.

VWV


----------



## Proudpiscean

VWVixxen said:
			
		

> Hi Bev,
> 
> I had the same problem as Sareca, my payment was made last week but I have been unable to post (and I NEED my fix) so I made another PayPal Payment today.
> 
> VWV


 
I just had the same problem too (I submitted a trouble ticket)  
I had to pay another $5.00 to be able to post again even though I registered and paid back in July....


----------



## beverly

for the people who have paid twice unecessarily ( i apologize) i should have answered all tickets? You can always check the status of your ticket by going to the link in my signature. Alot of times I respond, but your email spam filter is too high, so you never recieve my respsonse.

i will be happy to send any refund to you, just contact me at the paypal email address that you sent the payment too,  with your paypal email address, and explain the issue.

sorry guys!


----------



## Blossssom

Bev, your hair is so pretty.  I love that "curl" you have going on


----------



## digitaldiva

This site is freakin amazingly unorganized, out of date and just kind of awful. You have to go through great lengths to read old threads since there aren't enough categories and the ones that are there aren't arranged properly. I'm going to stick to the site below and use this one as a reference until I create my own.


----------



## HoneyDew

digitaldiva said:
			
		

> This site is freakin amazingly unorganized, out of date and just kind of awful. You have to go through great lengths to read old threads since there aren't enough categories and the ones that are there aren't arranged properly. I'm going to stick to the site below and use this one as a reference until I create my own.
> 
> dang, I have never had those kinds of issues with LHCF.  I has never been that serious.  (and I do think there is way better info here on LHCF!  )


----------



## Summer_Rain

HoneyDew said:
			
		

> dang, I have never had those kinds of issues with LHCF. I has never been that serious. (and I do think there is way better info here on LHCF!  )


 
tell me about it!


----------



## rgraham2001

I just started, and i guess I didnt read the disclaimer that this will happen, Im also a student whose money is limited, so i hope that they start notifying people in advance before taking money from someones acct because the idea sucks, sorry i cant afford any overdraft fees for a $5 subscription, so i hope they fix this asap!!!! I agree with everyone on here with a reminder would be nice, people shuld noty be forced to renew it should be a choice.


----------



## MsJuly75

*Re: My account was debited 2 months in a row. Why?*

I just joined LHCF this past December and was charged my $5.  My understanding is that this was an *annual *membership that would renew upon my anniversary date.  But, I checked my bank statement this morning and I was charged $5 bucks again. What is this for?  The membership agreement stated I would be charged $5 once a year.  If this is a monthly draft that is not what was stated.  Can anyone explain this to me?????  Thanks, ladies.


----------



## Allandra

*Re: My account was debited 2 months in a row. Why?*



MsJuly75 said:


> I just joined LHCF this past December and was charged my $5.  My understanding is that this was an *annual *membership that would renew upon my anniversary date.  But, I checked my bank statement this morning and I was charged $5 bucks again. What is this for?  The membership agreement stated I would be charged $5 once a year.  If this is a monthly draft that is not what was stated.  Can anyone explain this to me?????  Thanks, ladies.


You need to submit a ticket indicating this.  The link is in my siggy.


----------



## MsJuly75

Allandra, thanks for the info. I have submitted a trouble ticket.


----------



## Apple-Cakez

How do I change the renewal option on PayPal? (I'm new, 'As of Feb. 14 2008) and I know nothing about PayPal...


----------



## GETHEALTHY

when you use paypal, and you don't go in and delete your card info, any subscription will be auto-renewed. really your cancleing the subscription as soon as you renew it. but it actually won't cancle until your subscription time is up.


----------



## Maynard

Ok...My money was taken twice..I did NOT sub to 2010


----------



## Poli

Gin said:


> Ok...My money was taken twice..I did NOT sub to 2010


 
This has also happened to me.  My subscription was to end in Dec. but it was renewed after only six months.  It now ends In July. I just cancelled my payment subscription all to together, this way they can't charge me again once these few months are over. It's only 10 dollars so no big deal but I know noone likes to chagred for something they didn't commit to.


----------



## Fine 4s

I'd like to prevent this from happening to me.
What informatio must I provide and to whom in order to cancel my subscription?


----------



## fluffylocks

SMH. I dont know what happened. I keep my visa bank card empty and just transfer money on it from my saving account when i need it because i get very loose with it when shopping. So I realized it was time to subscribe again, transfered $6.50 over, payed, all good. Next day i realized i was also charged $5.00...I dont know why that happened. Then i had to pay a overdraft fee of $25  But i dont know if i did this somehow or what.
Anyway, Its okay im just wondering if i will not have to resubscribe next year or what.....


----------



## beverly

Subscriptions automatically renew each year unless you cancel them. After you subscribe, you must go back and cancel any subscriptions you have set up if you do not wish for the subscription to automatically renew. Open the transaction that says "Subscription Creation" then cancel it. Fluffylocks, i am sending you a Private message now.


----------



## GoingBack

Bev, if you cancel a subscription, does that just stop it from automatically renewing or will it cancel subscription to the site immediately even if there is still some time left on it?


----------



## beverly

It just stops it from renewing.


----------



## Gemini350z

My 5.00 was taken out, but my right to post was not granted again.  I had to actually come on the site and pay another $6.50 to actually be able to make this post and find out what is going on.

I will be opening a support ticket.


----------



## 2bmrspotts

My subscription ends in a few days and I DO NOT want to renew
How do I cancel this in advance?
Is it paypal I lot into or is it somewhere on this site that I log into.
Ive seen several notes about this but no clear, precise direction.



beverly said:


> Subscriptions automatically renew each year unless you cancel them. After you subscribe, you must go back and cancel any subscriptions you have set up if you do not wish for the subscription to automatically renew. Open the transaction that says "Subscription Creation" then cancel it. Fluffylocks, i am sending you a Private message now.


----------



## beverly

In paypal find the subscription creation transaction, open it, scroll down to the bottom and cancel it. It will be listed on the day you initially set up the subscription


----------



## Butterfly08

beverly said:


> In paypal find the subscription creation transaction, open it, scroll down to the bottom and cancel it. It will be listed on the day you initially set up the subscription


 
When I subscribed it was $5, now it is $6.50. Do I need to go into Paypal and change the amount to $6.50? (Paypal lists it as $5).


----------



## Barbara

I received an e-mail several days in advance, and for some reason I manually renewed my subscription.  Now I have to get it credited to my account without losing my posting privileges, because $5 was automatically posted to my account.


----------



## trpaige

firecracker said:


> Girl Bev ain't hurting for yo 5 dolla's so I'm sure you can get it back asap.   Then you can resume using the nonpaying portion of the board.
> 
> I wasn't aware of it being a recurring charge either but I know I get renewed automatically and it ain't gon hurt my pockets. Now those damn AOL scoundrels are a whole nother ****.
> 
> All you had to do was pm a mod or utilize the contact us section below but I guess you needed to vent  . You funny man!


 
This happened to me too and i did exactly what u said.  The admin was so nice about it, apologized and my money was quickly refunded....


----------

